# Christmas 2006!



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey fellow archers, lets hear it; What y'all get for Christmas this year?? (Doesn't nessacarily have to be archery stuff)...

I got new broadheads, string wax, stabalizer, Morrell 6 shooter, and softbow case from Daniel Boone and Chasot- those guys are awesome. My father got me some goldtips. Mom got me a lot of Stetson (the only stuff that actually smells good :wink. Candy, socks, money, etc.

Who else was truly blessed this Christmas?? 
-It is better to give than recieve-


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

I got a .22-250 for coyote hunting


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

i got a 2007 browning illusion with gold tips broad heads quiver and everything else imagineable(sp) that you could put on it a black hole target and another foam broad head target. im going tomorrow to get a drop away rest with the rest of my x-mas money:darkbeer: o yea and i got a new computer of my choice!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

a new string for my legacy and the books by g.fred asbell. finally, enjpoyable reading material!


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I got a Diamond justice, with a cobra 1 oin sight,WB, Sims s-coil, quickie quiver, and peep, kisser button. Boy does she shoot good. Also got a treestand. Got a good pair of lacrosse hunting boots, and I got some knives. Also got some money too. Not sure what the grandparents will give me but I can't wait.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I got clothes, 2 braclets, an i-dog, $260, and a ring from my bf! LOL!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*New Case*


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

how do u guys get all of these things. i got 250 doller some knife set and a range finder.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

all my archery tackle was donated to me


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i got 100$ and new stabilizer with a side rod and i got the evolution from carter cant wait to shoot some outdoor stuff


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i got clothes i knew what they where (besides a couple of things) cause i wrapped them and picked them out.
-thats from faimly...oh and a wallet and mp3

i got a blanket thing...-from bf family 
two sweaters ..........- from bfs grandparents
carhartt vest & teddy bear...-From bf
a teddy + a lil spa thing..- from bfs lil cousins...the oldest i think is 7 there so cute...

and i think that was it

ohh and a hard bow case...hehe its awsome.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

neill91_maui said:


> how do u guys get all of these things. i got 250 doller some knife set and a range finder.



U just havent been as good as us! LOL! JK!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hah ha, Range Finders are some pricy things though-I wont have one for a while


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Clothes, a game for my Wii, two PS2 games, Sims 2 Pets, great Disney movies, and a promise ring.


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

i got a blue helix! with epic limbs, and a shibuya sight...


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

lets see i got a layout blind 4 duck hunting a new bow case goose call dvd's
(talladage nights duck commander and pirattes 2) block 4x4 and an antler mount from last year


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

my brother got bright orange huntin vest for his two begals and two colars with there names on them there really nice. i thought the vest was cute lol


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

solstice said:


> i got a blue helix! with epic limbs, and a shibuya sight...


How do u like the sight?! I LOVR mine!!!!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Well Im typing to you guys from my new laptop haha. I got one finally ive always wanted one, I got a muzzloader, a generator for my bowfishing boat, a new bowfishing arrow, a headlamp, new cordless drill, and a new wakeboard cuz I took a huge gash out of mine last year on a rail and then flipped off the rail and hit my head (which is why I always wear a helmet when I ride rails) and then it hit a rock too and took another gash. So no more rails for this board.


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

didnt get much hunting stuff. but i did get a playstation3, an ipod and 50dollars


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

girlarchery said:


> How do u like the sight?! I LOVR mine!!!!


it is so awesome! compared ot the sure loc prodigy with a broken pin...i tripped and fell  but i havn't gotten to shoot it yet because the club doesn't open until the 9th, and its too cold out im thinking for my limbs. which is depressing because i dont want the first time i shoot it at the club, i'd like to get it sighted in and stuff too


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

lots of $ To replace that Crappy optima for an helix!(and more):teeth:


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

bowtech72 said:


> lets see i got a layout blind 4 duck hunting a new bow case goose call dvd's
> (talladage nights duck commander and pirattes 2) block 4x4 and an antler mount from last year


oh yeah and the exacution of suddam


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

I didnt get a whole lot this year, but did get a new truck for xmas.

Its a 06 2500 Chevy. Pretty Cool. Its Red and all my accesories are black.
Ranch hand Front and rear replacement bumpers and grill
headache rack
pretty nice Winch
4x4
toolbox
oh yea.... almost forgot..... 32 in BF Goodrich all terrain tires with a 3 in body lift. 
Ill probably go pick up a CB and PA tomarrow. Im thinking ill go with dual antennas just for looks. 

But I didnt get the Ipod video so I guess ill stick with the nano.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

I got a 10 gun gun cabnet, xbox 360 (mine and my sisters), 6 axis 340's,and finally but not lest a new mathews drenalin 27" 70 lbs!!!


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*i got*

i got a scent lok base layer suit and i got the new dream season suit and i got a muzzy zero effect and a copper dead nuts pro series with a light and the cup thing to protect it and some gold tip arrows a couple boxes of blazers and a new release and abunch of clothes o and i got 100 dollar gift card to the local outdoor store and a 50 dollar gift card to bass pro and some rubber boots


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*o i forgot*

i all so got a a glendel full rut


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

Tru glo Brite sight x-treme 5-pin w/ light
Bohning Lynx 6
carhart
Camo


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

#1hunter123 said:


> Tru glo Brite sight x-treme 5-pin w/ light


I have the same one (0.29) with the fop pin in tooless micro adjust


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

I got the parker Hornet 2 plus and $300


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*christmas*

I got some binoculars,broadheads,camo clothes,kinves,scope for my 223,some rocky gear, a recurve,and a cabelas huntin game for ps2.i cant remeber what else i got.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I got a DB blind, some slick trick broadheads, binoculars w/ a camera in them, and a primos buck "Roar" call!


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

PSE X-factor!!!:teeth:


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

*This is what I got*









See below for details:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

well last year was my big x-mas for hunting so this year i got a nice fishing x-mas i got a 

temple fork outfitters im6 graphite 4 wt 8'0" fly rod 
A martin classic flyfishing equipment fly rod case
A fly rod case (don't know what company) but it can be run over by a truck(it has been tested)
about 200 flys 
and a Pflueger fly reel a clutch bearing system and disk drag 
well all i need now is a fly tier and i'll be set and i got another gun case


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

hey i got a new laptop of which i am using now  loads of money clothes and some small archery stuff, also got apicture of me and my gf and hangover sweets lol on all was a wikid crimbo :darkbeer:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

What kinda laptop you get arnie? I gotta dell Inspiron E1705 and a Net Gear Wireless Router. Which I am on right now as well haha.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

A new dozen of goldtips.


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*stuff*

i got a new bow,clothes,movies,$,jon-e-warmer,hunting stuff,axe and a lot more


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*nice*

:darkbeer:     :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :cocktail: :cocktail:


buckhunter8905 said:


> I got a .22-250 for coyote hunting


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

i bought my self a mathews ignition.My parents wont buy it for me so i bought my self a present.


----------



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

i hot a new hp laptop,$250, and shimano compre 6'6'' spinning rod,and a shimano symetre to go with it. also new catching gear.


----------

